# fonction @



## men080 (28 Mai 2008)

Bonjour (j'ai un macbook osx)

J'ai un petit souci je vous explique sur la barre d'outil de mon mac j'avais la fonction ( @ ) qui consiste a ouvrir une page internet rapidement, sans faire exprès je l'ai supprimer mais je ne sais pas comment le remettre merci de m'aider.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2008)

La barre d'outil, j'imagine que tu parles du Dock.

Cette "fonction" @ n'était qu'un raccourci vers le site Web Apple.

Tu peux facilement en remettre un (pointant vers une autre page si tu le souhaites).

Tu lances Safari, tu vas sur le site de ton choix (www.macg.co par exemple), puis tu prends la petite icone juste à gauche de l'adresse du site (dans Safari) et tu glisses vers ton Dock, dans la partie droite du Dock (là où était auparavant ce  @  qui te manque tant)


----------



## men080 (28 Mai 2008)

C'est cool, c'est vrai que sa me manquait avant j'étais obligé de faire fichier, nouvelle fenêtre.

En tout cas merci de ton aide.


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2008)

men080 a dit:


> C'est cool, c'est vrai que sa me manquait avant j'étais obligé de faire fichier, nouvelle fenêtre.
> 
> En tout cas merci de ton aide.


 
Command-T ouvre un nouvel onglet, et donc une nouvelle page vierge... c'est plus rapide!
Un double-clic dans la zone où se placent les onglets crée également un nouvel onglet


----------



## men080 (28 Mai 2008)

ok merci du tuyau


----------

